# Misc HDTV Sets from the show floor



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Some Misc Shots of What HDTV are on the show floor this year.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

A few more


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

and a few more


----------

